# 93 power window problems



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a 93 altima the passenger side window works from the passenger side but only once in awhile from the driverside. now my driver side window dosent work. i hear a relay click in the control when i try to push it down and when the auto is pushed. anyhelp would be great. thanks, ron


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

rgb03 said:


> i have a 93 altima the passenger side window works from the passenger side but only once in awhile from the driverside. now my driver side window dosent work. i hear a relay click in the control when i try to push it down and when the auto is pushed. anyhelp would be great. thanks, ron


Get yourself a Haynes manual about $15. Sounds like it could be the switches though. I have them on a parts car if you are interested as well as the window motor and regulator.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like a master switch issue.

First, you will need to pull the door panel to access the window motor harness.
Pull the 6-pin connector off of the main switch and using a fused 12v source apply the positive to the no. 2 terminal (Blue/Black) and the negative to the no. 1 terminal (Blue/Red) this should make the window go down and reverse the power leads to get it to go up. The connector looks like this;
---[x]--
[-][-][1]
[-][-][2]

If the window works then replace the main switch. 
If not then disconnect the harness from the window motor connector to check the continuity with an ohmmeter between the corresponding colored wires. 
If this test is good then test test for ground between the harness pins and ground which should not exist. 
If either of these fail then the harness is bad and needs to be repaired.
If the test for grounds shows the harness is good then the motor needs to be connected directly to power with a 12v source. The positive should be applied to pin 41 of the connector and negative to pin 42. The connector looks like this;
---[x]--
[41][42]
The window should go down and reverse the leads to make it go up.
If this fails the motor needs to be replaced.

Troy


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> It sounds like a master switch issue.
> 
> First, you will need to pull the door panel to access the window motor harness.
> Pull the 6-pin connector off of the main switch and using a fused 12v source apply the positive to the no. 2 terminal (Blue/Black) and the negative to the no. 1 terminal (Blue/Red) this should make the window go down and reverse the power leads to get it to go up. The connector looks like this;
> ...





thanks troy, you rock, ron :thumbup:


----------

